# 2010 RibFest Grand Prix - June 20, 2010



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Sunday June 20, 2010 in Downtown Fort Wayne, IN, Summit R/C Raceway presents the RibFest Grand Prix. Vintage Trans-AM and RCGT roadcourse racing on street. This race is being held in conjunction with the 13th Annual BBQ RibFest in Headwaters Park in downtown Fort Wayne. 
Last summer this race was held as the Three Rivers Festival Race. Good competition? Last years winner of the VTA race went on to win his rubber tire touring class at the 2010 Snowbirds. This year we are adding the RCGT class to the race program.

Check out the RACE FLYER

Also running the day before on Saturday is the RibFest Truck Bash... 2WD and 4WD Short Course truck racing on the same street course with the addition of several jumps and 'moguls'. Racers running both days get a discount on their Sunday Grand Prix entry.
Check out the RACE FLYER for the Truck Bash.

Also check out the website for the BBQ RibFest for more info on the festival. http://www.bbqribfest.com/index.html


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Here is a quick YouTube clip of last years VTA A-main start. This gives you a look at the street course set up. The RibFest race will be run at the same location this year.






Here also are two slide shows of still pictures taken at last years event. This will also give you look at the facility, the pits, the street course and the racers and spectators.

http://s34.photobucket.com/albums/d142/summitrcraceway/2009 TRF VTA/?albumview=slideshow

http://s34.photobucket.com/albums/d142/summitrcraceway/2009 TRV VTA 2/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Race should be really good. I know several are putting together rcgt cars.


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

What will the Speed Control rules be?


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

For VTA no turbo, cheat mode or dynamic timing on the speed controls.

RCGT is wide open on speed controls.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

This race was a BLAST last year. Everyone needs to check this out!

Ben


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Vta*

This is a copy of the rules from the VTA Nationals. 

Tekin max Vegas 200 NO TURBO 10* max timing
Mamba pro NO CHEAT MODE 10* max timing
LRP SPX profile 4
LRP TC Spec profile 6
LRP SPHERE Comp profile 6
KO BMC TBD but timing on 1 is our initial feeling
SpeedPassion Software versions 091231 and any software start with 10XXXX are illegal 11.2 max timing (this is a predetermined, numbered setting on the setting box)
No Black diamonds whatsoever

Is this the rules package for the VTA race?


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

ok gotta ask what all is going on besides the rib cooking that my wife might be interested in any Art shows etc going on while the race is going on


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

rockin_bob13 said:


> This is a copy of the rules from the VTA Nationals.
> 
> Tekin max Vegas 200 NO TURBO 10* max timing
> Mamba pro NO CHEAT MODE 10* max timing
> ...


 Hi Bob. No turbo, cheat mode or dynamic timing on the speed controls. That's the rules on the speedos for this race.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

smokefan said:


> ok gotta ask what all is going on besides the rib cooking that my wife might be interested in any Art shows etc going on while the race is going on


 Check out their website: http://www.bbqribfest.com/. There are concerts, rides, etc. It changes every year. Also contact the 'Indiana Visitors and Convention Buero" for things to do in Fort Wayne.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Any early estimates of r/c turn-out for each day. We should have several drivers coming up from Indy for VTA & RCGT.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

A big thanks to all of the sponsors for the RibFest racing on both Saturday and Sunday.

-Zimmerman Brothers Excavating Service Inc.
-R.G.& J. Lawn and Landscaping
-Henry Electric, Inc.
-Nick's Hobby Shop
-Holley Management, Inc.
-Rolf/Griffin Heating and Air Conditioning
-Don Hall's Restaurants
-MYLAPS - AMB


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

wallyworld said:


> Hi Bob. No turbo, cheat mode or *dynamic timing* on the speed controls. That's the rules on the speedos for this race.


At the risk of beating a dead (or at least severely injured) horse, does this mean zero timing advance on Tekins/Castles & profile #1 on LRPs ?


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

You can run timing in the speed control just no turbo or the equivalent to turbo. This is the last race for these rules and we will be running 25.5 and novak speed controls in the fall.


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Any early estimates of r/c turn-out for each day. We should have several drivers coming up from Indy for VTA & RCGT.


Not sure on the turnout. We always get few people to pre-register. Track design will be the same as last year. We have our regular vta and rcgt guys along with some from out of town.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Track*

So, are you Indy guys happy that I copied that layout 2 weeks ago?


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Tangerine Dream*

I got my "Tangerine Dream" '70 Ford Mustang mounted up and ready for Sunday's big show. '''''' with bells on!


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Are we parking in the same place as last year? 

Ben


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

sportpak said:


> Are we parking in the same place as last year?
> 
> Ben


 Yes. Turn on S. Harrison St. [one block west of Calhoun street] and the entrance will be on the south side of the bridge.


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

rockin_bob13 said:


> I got my "Tangerine Dream" '70 Ford Mustang mounted up and ready for Sunday's big show. '''''' *with bells on*!


Hope thats not a door bell...........this is VTA and we like to beat on the doors. :thumbsup:


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Ding, Dong!


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

wallyworld said:


> Yes. Turn on S. Harrison St. [one block west of Calhoun street] and the entrance will be on the south side of the bridge.


thanks Dale. It's the details....

Ben


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Here is an arial view of the race location with the parking area, track setup area, and pit area noted.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Is anyone planning to run "standard" rubber-tire Touring Car class? I've got a GT body, but don't have the HPI spec tires for it. Or anybody have 18th scale cars?


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Bbq*

I've got some good RCGT tires you can run for a little bit of BBQ.


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Minis*

I'm bringin' my Mini Cooper too.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Are you guys using house transponders or personal transponders or both for the event?


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Both personals and house transponders.


----------



## PBRman (Apr 21, 2010)

jak43 said:


> You can run timing in the speed control just no turbo or the equivalent to turbo. This is the last race for these rules and we will be running 25.5 and novak speed controls in the fall.


 Hey John, this is Paul Richardson I raced the 4x4 slash this winter. Are the novak speed controls in the VTA or RCGT this fall? I bought a TC5 last week and have been trying to decide on a motor and esc combo. Looking at different sites has me confused on the motor limits for each class. I remember Justin was really pushing the Tekin for an esc but if that is not going to be allowed I want to avoid that obviously. If you have any suggestions would love to hear them. Wish I could come race this weekend but heading to MI for an XTERRA triathlon. Good luck with the event.


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

In the fall it will be 25.5 novak motors and novak speed controls for VTA. Speed controls would be a Havok, Havok Pro or GTB. I would go with a Havok Pro over the Havok (with the Havok you must run novak sensored motors) or a get a used GTB off hobbytalk or rctech. They go for around $60 used. 

RCGT is open on speed controls and any 17.5 motor. On the indoors at Summit the turbo feature of the Tekin is nice, but it will be only a small advantage in RCGT.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Here are some photos from the RibFest Truck Bash on Saturday. Look for pics from the RibFest Grand Prix after that event is completed.

http://s34.photobucket.com/albums/d... RibFest Race/Truck Bash/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks to the people at Summit for having another great race. Anybody that didn't go missed a great time. :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Great location for an outdoor race, great weather, and live music just a block away. If only I could have found a good setup for my car it would have been a perfect day.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Photos from the RibFest Grand Prix. Both RCGT and Vintage Trans-Am.

http://s34.photobucket.com/albums/d... RibFest Race/Grand Prix/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

A huge thanks goes out to Nicks Hobby Shop and the others that help make this event happen. :thumbsup:


----------

